# Old DirectTV Tivo or New DirecTV DVR?



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

I had DirectTV (with Tivo) up until about a year ago. We had to get rid of it, but we are going to get it again here real soon. My question is this...since we are going to sign up as a new customer to get the free installation, etc, should I also take advantage of the free DVR? We have the old Tivo DVR still and have the following questions:

Since we want DirecTV in 4 rooms, I was going to sign up for a three room installation (so I only get the three regular recievers). Will they still install the Tivo unit for me when they come for the installation? Or would I have to do that myself?

If I do this, would they be able to switch the name on the Tivo box from me to my wife's name (since she was never a customer)? Or will I need a new card altogether?

Or, if I take advantage of the instant online rebate for the DVR, should I just order that and after they hook it up just switch that with my Tivo box? Will they know the difference? Can I do that? 

(I should also add that I also have 2 regular (Series 2) Tivo boxes currently for my cable. I could also just skip the DirecTV DVR's altogether and use these boxes.)


----------



## SeattleCarl (Nov 11, 2005)

kenpac89 said:


> I had DirectTV (with Tivo) up until about a year ago. We had to get rid of it, but we are going to get it again here real soon. My question is this...since we are going to sign up as a new customer to get the free installation, etc, should I also take advantage of the free DVR? We have the old Tivo DVR still and have the following questions:
> 
> Since we want DirecTV in 4 rooms, I was going to sign up for a three room installation (so I only get the three regular recievers). Will they still install the Tivo unit for me when they come for the installation? Or would I have to do that myself?


You can ask them to run the coax for it, but they will probably charge extra to do so.


kenpac89 said:


> If I do this, would they be able to switch the name on the Tivo box from me to my wife's name (since she was never a customer)? Or will I need a new card altogether?


You will have to get a new card. D* will charge you $20 for that.


kenpac89 said:


> Or, if I take advantage of the instant online rebate for the DVR, should I just order that and after they hook it up just switch that with my Tivo box? Will they know the difference? Can I do that?


You will still have the issue of needing a new access card for your tivo box, however this will get the coax run for free.


kenpac89 said:


> (I should also add that I also have 2 regular (Series 2) Tivo boxes currently for my cable. I could also just skip the DirecTV DVR's altogether and use these boxes.)


As an experienced tivo user, chances are fairly high you will not like the non-tivo based R15 dvr that D* will provide. Overall it is a decent dvr, but it is substantially different than tivo, and the general feedback from tivo users has been unfavorable.
-
I would go ahead and get the four room install with dvr. That gets you all the coax run and necessary equipment. Try the new dvr. If you decide you really don't like it, then you can get your tivo activated with a new access card and replace the R15 with it.
-
Carl


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks for the info. That is what I was thinking (just ordering the free DVR and going from there)


----------



## SeattleCarl (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm going to add one more comment to this thread. I started with two of the new non-TiVo R15 dvrs. I've had them for about 5 weeks, and overall am very happy with them.
-
Based on the intensity of posts by TiVo users, favoring the TiVo over the R15, I decided to get one of the R10 DirecTivos and compare it to the R15.
-
Today I got the R10 and got it hooked up and running. I've only been using it for a couple of hours now, but my initial impression is that I prefer the R15 to the R10. I also like the R10, but I am leaning toward the R15. I have posted a lengthy comparison at dbstalk.com in the DirecTV SD DVR forum if anyone is interested.
-
Carl


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm not surprised you like the r15's better. People commonly prefer what they learned first. The Tivo users will never be happy with anything else, but it's no reflection on how good the r15 is as a dvr.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

I could care less how good the R15 is as a basic DVR. I'm sure it is fine. I've had TiVo for the past six years and that has been fine. My issue is that I want the added feature set of TiVo - HMO, MRV etc which is long overdue on the DTV platform. The R15 doesn't do it so I don't want it. 

I'm sure 95% of the DirecTV DVR using customers will never want or need that extra functionality and those people will be very happy with DirecTV's new toy, well as happy as the rest of the world has been with it the past few years


----------



## pedullaman (Sep 2, 2003)

nhaigh said:


> I could care less how good the R15 is as a basic DVR. I'm sure it is fine. I've had TiVo for the past six years and that has been fine. My issue is that I want the added feature set of TiVo - HMO, MRV etc which is long overdue on the DTV platform. The R15 doesn't do it so I don't want it.
> 
> I'm sure 95% of the DirecTV DVR using customers will never want or need that extra functionality and those people will be very happy with DirecTV's new toy, well as happy as the rest of the world has been with it the past few years


Based on that logic you should get rid of your DirecTivo also


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

pedullaman said:


> Based on that logic you should get rid of your DirecTivo also


I have every intention of doing exactly that as soon as the new Cablecard TiVo becomes available.


----------



## pedullaman (Sep 2, 2003)

nhaigh said:


> I have every intention of doing exactly that as soon as the new Cablecard TiVo becomes available.


I'm happy for you!


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

pedullaman said:


> I'm happy for you!


He's NOT ALONE.

After almost 12 years with DirecTV, I will be making a decision later this year after the new CableCard SA TiVo has been released to make the jump back to cable, mainly because cable in my area has caught up with DirecTV is all areas, except a dual tuner TiVo, and they have surpassed DirecTV by offering bundled OnDemand.

But my decision has not been made yet and will have to wait until the new Multi-Stream CableCard Dual Tuner HD Capable TiVo has been released later this year.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

SeattleCarl said:


> Try the new dvr. If you decide you really don't like it, then you can get your tivo activated with a new access card and replace the R15 with it.
> -
> Carl


If this user has been using TiVo for many years, even just SA TiVos, he will not likely like the "R15". I believe you are doing him a disfavor by recommending that he take the risk of installing a "R15". If he had never used a TiVo, then that would be a different story, he would NOT KNOW WHAT HE IS MISSING.

If you are a long term TiVo user, skip the "R15", unless you just want a new TOY to play with.


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

I'll be leaving DirecTV as soon as a SA dual tuner cable TiVo is available. I don't want anything but the entire TiVo feature set with my service provider. I have DirecTiVo's, SA's with and without DVD and I'd like to get it all in one box. Can't wait for the new TiVo choices to be available. DirecTV is losing it's edge.


----------



## SeattleCarl (Nov 11, 2005)

tbeckner said:


> If this user has been using TiVo for many years, even just SA TiVos, he will not likely like the "R15". I believe you are doing him a disfavor by recommending that he take the risk of installing a "R15". If he had never used a TiVo, then that would be a different story, he would NOT KNOW WHAT HE IS MISSING.
> 
> If you are a long term TiVo user, skip the "R15", unless you just want a new TOY to play with.


I guess you did not read the sentence before the one you quoted, where I told him that if he is used to TiVo and likes it, that he probably won't like the R15. I don't think that I was being unobjective, or doing him a disservice.

He wants the coax run for everything, and by taking the standard install he can get it. If he doesn't like the R15, I think he can even take the card out of it and put it in his other unit, then have D* switch the service. He has lost no money in the process.

Carl


----------



## greg99 (Jan 5, 2005)

My wife has said that we're not allowed to buy a box that doesn't have Tivo. Accordingly, because I'm tired of not getting local channels in HD (we can't get them OTA from our neighborhood), we'll switch to Comcast once they have Tivo.

I think DTV underestimates the draw of Tivo for existing customers.

Greg


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

greg99 said:


> My wife has said that we're not allowed to buy a box that doesn't have Tivo. Accordingly, because I'm tired of not getting local channels in HD (we can't get them OTA from our neighborhood), we'll switch to Comcast once they have Tivo.
> 
> I think DTV underestimates the draw of Tivo for existing customers.
> 
> Greg


Sorry to hear that Greg...

I don't think they underestimated it, I think they just needed to go another way. (For what ever the reason, as we will never be "privvy" to the conversations had in exact detail)

For what ever the reason, their new DVR line is their future (for now), and the TiVo product on the DirecTV combo units is at the end of it line.

Check some of the other threads... It looks like TiVo pulled out out of there CES press conference. Could mean nothing, but then again... Could mean everything...

You didn't put in yoru tag, where you are from... but do check ... HD Locals are rolling out for via the DirecTV signal..


----------



## ashforth (Jan 29, 2003)

We have two Tivo's that we love. I ordered a new unit from D* and received the R15 instead of the Tivo ordered. After about a week of use, I purchased a refurbished Philips DSR7000 and cannot wait for its arrival.

IMHO the Tivo based units are far more intuitive. I've been struggling with the R15 and still cannot master its basic functions. 

Until D* improves its interface, I'll be buying used Tivos.

Herb


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

SeattleCarl said:


> I guess you did not read the sentence before the one you quoted, where I told him that if he is used to TiVo and likes it, that he probably won't like the R15.


Sorry Carl, I did read that, but you still recommended that he try an "R15", which if you believe he wouldn't like it, then why recommend it?

Most long term DirecTiVo users, especially those who used the dual live buffers would be very unhappy with a "R15", but if he could get the "R15" for free and would not have to keep it activated, could use the card in another machine, and not have a 2 year committment, then I doubt that it would hurt to order the "R15".

In my case, if I could get a "R15" for free without a 2 year committment and could activate and deactivate it in a single day, then I would do it just to get the card for future use and pull the 160GB drive, if it is a 7200RPM drive to use somewhere else.

For me the lack of dual live buffers and the "Live Buffer" reset problem (after you have selected another "NOW SHOWING/MY VOD" program to view) are both killers, and would make the ""R15" a two thumb way down unit.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

pedullaman said:


> Based on that logic you should get rid of your DirecTivo also


I would love to if cable was available in my area!

However I would prefer keeping DTV and gaining MRV support...

I have several TV's but don't need tuners in every room. We rarely, if ever, watch live TV. I just want to be able to watch recorded programs on a local DVR and will happily pay lifetime service on stand alone DVRs o get MRV to work with the DTV DVRs.

Now I am stuck with sending the DTV DVR output through the house in non stereo, somewhat degraded RF.

Occasionaly I set up a manual recordiing to transfer a recording from DTV to a DVD TiVo so I can MRV from it. - This is silly!!!


----------



## miklb (Oct 25, 2003)

interesting discussion ... i recommend DirectTV TiVo ... DSR if you can't have TiVo ... cable last.

i live at the "end of the world", mouth of the Columbia River and the Pacific ... no antenna reception to speak of and the cable company is a joke ... DirectTV and Tivo have fullfilled my wildest retired vidiot dreams!!! ...


----------

